# Tyre Pressure Again - Sorry



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I have trawled the forum for quite some time reading as much as I can about tyre pressure, and also spent a lot of time on manufacturers websites trying to find definitive figures. However, I seem to be going round and round in circles.

My understanding is that I should monitor the weight of each axle and adjust the pressure accordingly. As some of you will know, I do check the weights (fairly) regularly, and had the max weight upgraded by SV Tech nearly one year ago.

However, I can not find a definitive table from Continental, to provide specific information on my tyres. I have the Vanco Camper 225/75 R16 CP 116 R (69PSI marked on tyre wall).

Can anyone point me towards what I am looking for? For the time being i am running at 64PSI as recommended by my local tyre fitters, but I would like to get it right.

thanks in advance for your help.

Timotei


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, if you email *[email protected] *quoting your tyre type, size, and load rating along with your axle weights, they will advise you of the correct pressure for your setup.

I contacted them last year and got a response within about 4 hours!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I have just fitted Hankook 225/75r16 tyres to mine, and eventually (after phone calls to Germany0 got pressures of 70psi front and 75psi rear. This is on axle weights of 1850/2300kg respectively.

The tyres are rated at 118, so slightly heavier than yours.

Hope this is of some help.

David

Ps as a quick check, take your van for a run of about 20 miles, travelling at speed limit, and then touch each tyre in turn. If any are warm to touch, they are probably underinflated.


----------

